# Saluto formale per incontri frequenti



## caffè&miele

Buongiorno, 
Mentre ad esempio in inglese vale la formula bye-bye  per salutare formalmente una persona alla quale si da del lei e che durante in giorno si incontra svariate volte, in italiano non saprei come salutare formalmente una persona a cui do del lei e che ad esempio a lavoro incontro tante volte. 
Mentre per l'arrivo è accettabile il buongiorno/buonasera, quando saluto perchè mi allontano non so come salutare. Loro a me dicono 'ciao' se io gli rispondessi 'buonasera/buongiorno' prenderei le distanze, dato che poi li rivedo ogni mezzora. Quindi mi chiedo qual è la forma più educata e corretta per salutare ad esempio il capo quando vado nel suo ufficio e poi vado via (sapendo che magari dopo mezzora lo rivedrò)?
Grazie mille in anticipo a coloro i quali vorranno aiutarmi.


----------



## giginho

Secondo me il classico "salve" può funzionare. Se sai che lo vedi più tardi puoi dire: "a dopo" mantenendoti sul generico e senza essere troppo ampolloso.

Spesso sento usare anche "buon lavoro" come commiato da un ufficio


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao ad entrambi.

Hai ragione a lamentare una carenza di saluti per il registro che hai descritto; Raffaella Setti dell'Accademia della Crusca infatti dice: _(...) a fronte di un'ampia scelta di saluti di formalità medio-alta ("buon  giorno", "arrivederci", "addio" fino a "arrivederla" e "ossequi"), e del saluto  informale per eccellenza "ciao", risulta assolutamente carente la fascia  di media formalità._ (Rif. qui). 

Io direi "A dopo" o "Arrivederci". Non direi "Salve" sia perché fino a qualche anno fa era considerato un saluto introduttivo e non di commiato (e per molti è ancora così), sia perché può risultare sgradito. Non sapendo se l'interlocutore fa parte di chi ha avversione per il "Salve" (un esempio qui, ma ti garantisco che la schiera è numerosa) e dato che si tratta di tuoi superiori, io non lo userei; ma non li conosco, quindi regolati tu.


----------



## giginho

Connie,

a me danno fastidio quelli che dicono "salute!" quando li si incontra, ma a nessuno interessa nulla e sento gente che lo dice.

Se salve è sgradito a qualcuno peggio per lui: è un saluto normale che si usa anche abbastanza spesso. 

Se stiamo anche ai gusti personali di chi ascolta non la finiamo più!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gigi.

_Ciao, Buongiorno, Arrivederci_, ecc. sono saluti con cui non si può sbagliare.
_Salve_ è invece un saluto che infastidisce molti, anche perché usato spesso a sproposito. Cionostante ha una sua ragione d'esistere, è molto diffuso e continuerà ad essere utilizzato (tant'è che oggi è più tollerato che anni fa, in cui chi lo usava veniva considerato maleducato o incolto, soprattutto se lo usava in fase di commiato).
Il caso specifico posto nell'OP è un saluto ai superiori. Potendo scegliere, sarebbe meglio non rivolgere un saluto che potrebbe (non necessariamente, ma potrebbe) risultare antipatico, ma solo C&M conosce quelle persone e sa se usano abitualmente il "Salve" con gli altri (e quindi lo gradiscono a loro volta) o meno. Per questo ho scritto di regolarsi da sé.

P.S.: Forse ciò che ho detto ti  sembra assurdo perché non sapevi della cattiva fama di questo saluto; qua un altro esempio in merito.


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao (così non sbaglio ), Connie. 
Uso spesso Salve, perchè breve e generico, mai però in fase di commiato. Starò più attento, da ora in poi, a reazioni negative. 
In casi come quello di Caffè, cioè incontri ripetuti a breve, adotto  solo un mezzo sorriso + un mezzo cenno del capo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Aefrizzo.


> Ciao (così non sbaglio ), Connie.
> Con me non puoi sbagliare, qualunque saluto usi! Ho avvisato C&M di quanto sopra solo perché parlava di suoi superiori e non so che tipi siano e che età abbiano, per cui non vorrei mai che C&M diventasse loro antipatico/a a causa dei nostri consigli...!
> Uso spesso Salve, perchè breve e generico, mai però in fase di commiato. Starò più attento, da ora in poi, a reazioni negative.
> Non credo nessuno esterni reazioni negative! Intendevo dire che persone con cui non si è in confidenza, con cui si hanno rapporti formali e che magari ci tengono al galateo, possono trovare inappropriato e quindi antipatico quel saluto (vedi anche il P.S. che ho aggiunto a mio precedente post).
> Se lo usi con tuoi pari, in situazioni informali, è un saluto più che giustificato.
> 
> In casi come quello di Caffè, cioè incontri ripetuti a breve, adotto anche solo un mezzo sorriso + un mezzo cenno del capo.
> Concordo. Il saluto non esplicitato verbalmente, ma abbozzato con un cenno del capo è una delle soluzioni più diffuse.


P.S.
Qui e qui altri esempi contro il "Salve". Cito: _Non c'è  peggior modo di salutare che dire SALVE, parola  che, di per sé fredda e  sgraziata, viene quasi sempre  gettata, più che detta, con svogliatezza  e noncuranza: il  «salve» esclude ogni possibile amabilità ed  è  significativo che sia diventato, dopo il  «ciao», il saluto italiano più  diffuso. Il  «salve» degli ambienti giovanili e di lavoro  sottintende  repulsione per la socialità, l'  indisponibilità al dialogo e all'  amicizia, avvertendo: c'  è un muro, ci vai a sbattere. Meglio ritrarsi.  Anni fa  scendevo talvolta a un albergo romano a tre stelle, al  Nomentano,  accettabile... Un giorno fu assunto un portiere di giorno  che,  non ripreso dalla direzione, salutava la clientela, abitualmente,   con «salve». Oltre che sgradevolmente infame, il  «salve» non può  essere seguito da un nome  proprio senza sprofondare di più nel brutto, e  il portiere  ideale, in qualsiasi albergo, è quello che ti dà il   buongiorno accompagnato dal nome. _

Anche su questo forum se ne è parlato, con opinioni diverse; vedi qui.

Infine sulla Treccani, a proposito di saluti, si legge: _Emblematica in tal senso sembra l’attuale dilagante fortuna di "salve",  saluto di antica origine e dalla tradizione addirittura aulica,  affermatosi nell’uso moderno come formula generica, capace di annullare i  problemi di scelta rispetto ai parametri visti sopra, riconosciuta però fino a pochi anni orsono adatta  soprattutto a scambi informali e simmetrici. Attualmente invece, in  particolare nell’uso dei giovani, "salve" è promosso a saluto  anche formale e utilizzabile in rapporti asimmetrici, ad es. da parte di  uno studente verso un professore (Canobbio 2003).  _​


----------



## caffè&miele

Per cominciare grazie a tutti. In effetti accennare un saluto e sorridere è una buona soluzione, il problema è che nelle corcostanze in cui non ci si guarda in viso non lo si può utilizzare. Inoltre il 'salve' mi suona come saluto, come dire "d'arrivo" e non di commiato. Forse a questo punto opterò per un 'buon lavoro', anche se il problema sussiste se ci riferiamo al titolare dell'azienda ad esempio. Dire buon lavoro al titolare non suona un pò troppo 'paritario'? Con ciò intendo dire che mi da il senso di mettersi alla pari con il capo. Sbaglio? Grazie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Effettivamente, è più logico augurare "Buon lavoro" a un proprio pari o a un subalterno, piuttosto che a un superiore (non è impossibile, ma più è grande la distanza gerarchica e di età con il superiore, più suonerebbe fuori luogo).
Il semplice "A dopo" non potrebbe risolvere il problema?


----------



## aefrizzo

caffè&miele said:


> In effetti accennare un saluto e sorridere è una buona soluzione, il problema è che nelle corcostanze in cui non ci si guarda in viso non lo si può utilizzare.


Se l'altro, anche il capo, non alza gli occhi dal telefono o dal pc magari non vuole essere interrotto. E allora, dopo il primo saluto della giornata, lo ignoro.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao caffè, che ne dici di _ci vediamo, a tra poco, a più tardi_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Solo nelle favole "politicamente corrette" o in casi di leccaculismo conclamato una persona saluta un superiore 10 volte al giorno se lo incrocia 10 volte al giorno.
Persone impegnate nel loro lavoro hanno ben altro da fare che salutare il loro capo ogni quarto d'ora, quindi mi sembra uno scenario poco verosimile.


----------



## caffè&miele

Grazie a chi è stato gentile e ha portato avanti la vera utilitàdi questo forum: aiutarsi a vicenda e condividere le proprie conoscenze con cordialità ed educazione. 
Ps: lo scenario "inverosimile" si ripete tutti i santi giorni, non ho ancora deciso di svegliarmi la mattina e decidere di scrivere su un forum di lingue per perdere tempo, ma grazie per avermi reso partecipe del fatto che evidentemente c'è gente che lo fa. 
Ancora grazie a tutti e che dire...
A dopo e buon lavoro!
C&M


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Solo nelle favole "politicamente corrette" o in casi di leccaculismo conclamato una persona saluta un superiore 10 volte al giorno se lo incrocia 10 volte al giorno.
> Persone impegnate nel loro lavoro hanno ben altro da fare che salutare il loro capo ogni quarto d'ora, quindi mi sembra uno scenario poco verosimile.



Io, personalmente, saluto i miei collaboratori ogni volta che termino di parlare con loro e loro escono dal mio ufficio o io dal loro......e non sono il primo caso di leccaculismo al contrario (non meriterebbe un warning, Paul??) di superiore che lecca il deretano ai collaboratori, mi sento semplicemente educato.



Connie Eyeland said:


> Infine sulla Treccani, a proposito di saluti, si legge: _Emblematica in tal senso sembra l’attuale dilagante fortuna di "salve",  *saluto di antica origine e dalla tradizione addirittura aulica*,  affermatosi nell’uso moderno come formula generica, capace di annullare i  problemi di scelta rispetto ai parametri visti sopra, riconosciuta però fino a pochi anni orsono adatta  soprattutto a scambi informali e simmetrici. Attualmente invece, in  particolare nell’uso dei giovani, "salve" è promosso a saluto  anche formale e utilizzabile in rapporti asimmetrici, ad es. da parte di  uno studente verso un professore (Canobbio 2003).  _
> [/INDENT]



Ciao di nuovo Connie (meno male che siamo di pari grado se no poi direbbero che sono un  leccaculo!)

Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma non mi piace che una parola, perchè invisa a fini imbrattacarte, debba essere osteggiata. Io quando vado in riunione con il mio capo (il presidente dell'azienda di quasi 70 anni) dico salve quando entro e "buona giornata/buon lavoro" quando me ne vado. Io e i miei collaboratori ci diamo del tu, per cui non facciamo testo in questo caso...pensa che io saluto in piemontese tutti i miei collaboratori che sono quasi tutti lombardi, tranne un portoghese e un camerunense, altro che salve/buongiorno/ossequi/omaggi!!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@ Gigi:


giginho said:


> Ciao di nuovo Connie (meno male che siamo di pari grado se no poi direbbero che sono un  leccaculo!) Ri-ciao anche a te!
> 
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma non mi piace che una parola, perchè invisa a fini imbrattacarte, debba essere osteggiata. Avvisavo soltanto che in certi ambienti e a certe persone può risultare antipatica; non soltanto ai giornalisti: infatti nell'altro thread di questo forum in cui se n'è parlato (che ho linkato nel post #7) puoi vedere che anche qui molti utenti autorevoli non la sopportano. Il motivo è che viene troppo spesso usata a sproposito, nelle circostanze sbagliate, al posto di un sano "Buongiorno".
> 
> Io quando vado in riunione con il mio capo (il presidente dell'azienda di quasi 70 anni) dico salve quando entro e "buona giornata/buon lavoro" quando me ne vado. Io e i miei collaboratori ci diamo del tu, per cui non facciamo testo in questo caso...pensa che io saluto in piemontese tutti i miei collaboratori che sono quasi tutti lombardi, tranne un portoghese e un camerunense, altro che salve/buongiorno/ossequi/omaggi!!!
> Il punto comunque è proprio questo: il grado di formalità dell'ambiente e la modalità comunicativa che regola i rapporti interpersonali in quell'ambiente. Tu hai scelto saluti adeguati al tuo ambiente lavorativo, che per come l'hai descritto è abbastanza informale dal punto di vista della comunicazione linguistica.
> Però in altre realtà (per esempio vicine al mondo accademico, soprattutto nei settori che hanno a che fare con la lingua), potrebbe non essere gradita, se usata a sproposito. Tutto qui.
> Probabilmente però questo non riguarda C&M (anche se non so in che settore lavori), perché chiedeva consiglio in merito ad un saluto con cui accomiatarsi, mentre da quanto dici tu usi "Salve" solo come saluto iniziale (al pari di Aefrizzo), o ho capito male?


----------



## giginho

SALVE, Connie! (uahahahah, non ho resistito!)

Innanzi tutto, Connie, scusa ma mi sono perso il link in un mare di blu nel tuo post 7....ora lo leggo!

Hai assolutamente ragione che il tono cambia a seconda dell'ambiente, se formale o meno, e hai di nuovo ragione che "Salve" lo sento maggiormente come un saluto di "ingresso" e non di "uscita".

Io ho sempre usato SALVE all'università quando salutavo i prof....dici che è per questo che mi stangavano agli esami????

Per concludere, io non ho pregiudizi sulle forme di saluto (tranne per quelli che dicono: "salute!" quando ti incontrano....mica ho starnutito!) e non conosco persone che ne abbiano, ma questo non vuole essere una generalizzazione.

Detto questo filo a leggere il thread che hai linkato!

Cerea neh!


----------



## bangly

"Arrivederla" oppure "a presto" penso siano le due formule più funzionali.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gigi!


giginho said:


> SALVE, Connie! (uahahahah, non ho resistito!) Mi ero stupita non l'avessi detto già prima!
> (...)
> Io ho sempre usato SALVE all'università quando salutavo i prof....dici che è per questo che mi stangavano agli esami???? Hmmm... Fammi pensare...
> (...)
> Per concludere, io non ho pregiudizi sulle forme di saluto (*tranne per quelli che dicono: "salute!"* quando ti incontrano....mica ho starnutito!) "Salve" e "Salute" sono sinonimi! Sono la traduzione l'uno dell'altro. Ho letto di un signore che, per spiazzare i suoi interlocutori, diceva loro "Salve!" quando starnutivano!
> (...)
> Cerea neh! Cerea anche a te! (Per aiutare gli stranieri a capire questo saluto: 1 e 2)


----------

